# Clothing Stores/Supply in KAF?



## dimsum (14 Feb 2012)

With of the Canadians gone from KAF, I'm just wondering if Clothing Stores/Supply still has their warehouse?  I'll eventually be deploying there again as part of the RAAF contingent, and was wondering what the procedure was if I need to get Arid CADPAT stuff replaced/issued while there.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Feb 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> With of the Canadians gone from KAF, I'm just wondering if Clothing Stores/Supply still has their warehouse?  I'll eventually be deploying there again as part of the RAAF contingent, and was wondering what the procedure was if I need to get Arid CADPAT stuff replaced/issued while there.



We have a clothing stores in Kabul, to support Op Attention. I think that's the closest you'd get to supply to replace something. ArmyVern would know for sure though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2012)

I ran into a pilot who was attached to the RAF while I was in KAF last tour.  He was wearing their kit etc, just had Canadian head dress IIRC.


----------



## Strike (14 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I ran into a pilot who was attached to the RAF while I was in KAF last tour.  He was wearing their kit etc, just had Canadian head dress IIRC.



That usually has more to do with that country's flying regs of having to wear their kit in their aircraft than anything else though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> That usually has more to do with that country's flying regs of having to wear their kit in their aircraft than anything else though.


That could well be in his case, he did say that he was on a three year exchange.  At the time I chatted with him, I believe he was not wearing flying clothes but the standard British desert cam of the time.  He just had a Canadian arid Cadpat floppy had and rank insiginia which was what made him stand out somewhat, and why I approached him for a chat.


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> With of the Canadians gone from KAF, I'm just wondering if Clothing Stores/Supply still has their warehouse?  I'll eventually be deploying there again as part of the RAAF contingent, and was wondering what the procedure was if I need to get Arid CADPAT stuff replaced/issued while there.



PM incoming tomorrow morning with your contact name for Kabul. I know him, just don't know how to spell his first name). We closed the clothing warehouse in KAF in late-September, but sent an ops stock up north to Kabul. You would have to be re-supped at KAF from there (which can & has been done). Who deals with your day-to-day clothing requirements now?

He's only on the DIN over there so I need to get you his "government" email to ensure it gets through.


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

@Dimsum

Incoming.


----------



## dimsum (16 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> @Dimsum
> 
> Incoming.



Received, thanks.


----------

